# Tain Tribute Thread



## dlmorgan999

Inspired by ideas from easilyled, and also from compasillo with his Jeff Hanko Tribute Thread, I've decided it's time to start a thread to highlight the amazing work of Tain. I hope this will be a good place for eye-candy pictures, discussion of Tain's lights from all eras, and just a great place for lovers of Tain's work to hang out and converse.

I'll start by posting a few of my favorite pictures of Tain's lights.

_Full disclosure: two of the lights in these pictures (the Thud and the Thud LT) were sold by Steve Ku, but the machining work was done by the same machinist that Tain is now working with to create all his masterpieces.

_


----------



## easilyled

Incredible pictures, incredible lights!

Tain's lights are quite exceptional and your pictures are a great tribute to them.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Thanks Daniel. I figured a thread like this would give us a place to gush over Tain's lights (to any extent we care to :devil without clogging up other threads.


----------



## easilyled

Here are a few pictures of Tain's lights that I deem to be at least presentable after the formidable standards that Dave has set!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Those are all great pictures Daniel - thanks for posting.


----------



## grayhighh

I some how likes the look of Hyperlux v1. Looks kinda cute when compare to its brothers.


----------



## compasillo

Great idea Dave. This thread promises to be one of the specials. 
Thanks guys for such a great photos! I want to let you know I'll save every picture to my HD for personal drooling purpose only ;-)


----------



## easilyled

grayhighh said:


> I some how likes the look of Hyperlux v1. Looks kinda cute when compare to its brothers.



I love all the Hyperluxes, but my Combat Hyperlux with the side-tritiums in the tail is my favourite. Its also probably my favourite light in my entire collection.


----------



## dlmorgan999

compasillo said:


> Great idea Dave. This thread promises to be one of the specials.
> Thanks guys for such a great photos! I want to let you know I'll save every picture to my HD for personal drooling purpose only ;-)


Thanks Ramon.  I've very much enjoyed your Jeff Hanko tribute thread, so I thought this seemed like the next logical step.

And I do the same thing with a number of pictures I see on CPF.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> I love all the Hyperluxes, but my Combat Hyperlux with the side-tritiums in the tail is my favourite. *Its also probably my favourite light in my entire collection*.


It's becoming more and more difficult for me to identify a single light that is my favorite. Having said that, if I _had_ to choose just one, right now it would likely be my Thud 26650.

I like everything about that light - the heft, the proportions, the feel in my hand, and especially the heavy dose of trits in my special edition!


----------



## grayhighh

Piccolo train


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a very creative picture Cary - nice job! 

That's my kind of train, too.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> It's becoming more and more difficult for me to identify a single light that is my favorite. Having said that, if I _had_ to choose just one, right now it would likely be my Thud 26650.
> 
> I like everything about that light - the heft, the proportions, the feel in my hand, and especially the heavy dose of trits in my special edition!



Your Thuds are quite magnificent, Dave.

Here are a couple of pictures that I've just taken featuring my bead-blasted 26650 Thud and Combat Hyperlux:-


----------



## dlmorgan999

Nice Daniel. I really like the bead-blasted battery tube on your Thud 26650!  I think it contrasts nicely with the bare titanium on the head and tail.

Also, I like the way the 26650 is slightly out of focus on the second picture.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Also, I like the way the 26650 is slightly out of focus on the second picture.



Thanks Dave. I also had another picture the other way round but that just seemed wrong to my eyes.

It always seems more natural for the object in the foreground to be the one that's more in focus when using a shallow DOF, I think.


----------



## easilyled

grayhighh said:


> Piccolo train



Tain Train!


----------



## compasillo

easilyled said:


> Tain Train!



Sounds like a song tittle...


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Thanks Dave. I also had another picture the other way round but that just seemed wrong to my eyes.
> 
> It always seems more natural for the object in the foreground to be the one that's more in focus when using a shallow DOF, I think.


I've also taken some the other way round and I had the same reaction.


----------



## emu124

Here we go 





 



 



 

:hairpull::hairpull::hairpull:

Looks like ImageShack doesn't work like it should, can't post more pics


----------



## easilyled

How did you take that first picture? Its really spectacular.
(It looks like the lens was zooming in and out)

I hope you manage to display all your other pics soon.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> How did you take that first picture? Its really spectacular.
> (It looks like the lens was zooming in and out)
> 
> I hope you manage to display all your other pics soon.


I agree with Daniel (and I'm also curious about the first picture). :thumbsup:

Also, the second picture is amazingly sharp!


----------



## emu124

I must admit, the first picture was a mishap. My zoom lens was too heavy for the slope and started moving by itself.
Still a cool pic, but hard to replicate


----------



## easilyled

emu124 said:


> I must admit, the first picture was a mishap. My zoom lens was too heavy for the slope and started moving by itself.
> Still a cool pic, but hard to replicate



I would never have admitted that.


----------



## easilyled

Dave kindly recommended me a lens to upgrade my camera with. Sadly it hasn't upgraded my photography skills. Nevertheless I felt like posting some more gratuitous shots.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Dave kindly recommended me a lens to upgrade my camera with. Sadly it hasn't upgraded my photography skills. Nevertheless I felt like posting some more gratuitous shots.


I don't think you're giving yourself enough credit Daniel. Those shots look great!


----------



## fyrstormer

Amazing work.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> I don't think you're giving yourself enough credit Daniel. Those shots look great!



Thanks Dave, I still have a long way to go but with your help, who knows?


----------



## grayhighh

Daniel, Nice detail shots !










*If anyone feel the color temperature or exposure is weird please let me know. I think my screen needs color calibration. Cause when I send my files to develop the result is no where close to when I saw on my screen. Thanks !


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a nice shot Cary, and I really like all those color schemes! :thumbsup:

What is the backdrop? It looks like it could be the trunk of your car.


----------



## easilyled

grayhighh said:


> *If anyone feel the color temperature or exposure is weird please let me know. I think my screen needs color calibration. Cause when I send my files to develop the result is no where close to when I saw on my screen. Thanks !



Looks perfect to me Cary! Customary razor sharp images with tritium colors bursting out vividly. That's a great trio of Thuds with gorgeous tails. :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

Sorry to hog the majority of the pictures in this thread so far, but a new arrival from Tain in addition to my lens upgrade has made it impossible for me to restrain myself!


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Sorry to hog the majority of the pictures in this thread so far, but a new arrival from Tain in addition to my lens upgrade has made it impossible for me to restrain myself!



I'll quote myself from an earlier post, with emphasis added:


dlmorgan999 said:


> I figured a thread like this would give us a place to gush over Tain's lights (*to any extent we care to* :devil



With that out of the way, these are great pictures Daniel - thanks for posting. It appears you are having lots of fun with your new lens! 

If I didn't know better, I would think you might have stayed up half the night taking some of these pictures. :devil:

I got so distracted from the pictures, I almost forgot to say... that's a very nice looking collection of Flutes. I like the way you ordered them in the first picture (by trit count).


----------



## easilyled

Thanks Dave, I'm very happy with the lights and the trit combos and not too displeased with the pictures either. 

I must confess to owing you a debt of thanks for the lens recommendation as well as the tip of light painting at night!


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> I must confess to owing you a debt of thanks for the lens recommendation as well as the tip of light painting at night!


I'm glad it worked out well. You are certainly getting great results already but the learning process is just beginning. 

There are still aspects of my pictures that I think can be better, and I am in a continual improvement process. It's a great deal of fun - especially to be combining photography and flashlights.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> I'm glad it worked out well. You are certainly getting great results already but the learning process is just beginning.



Yes, there's a long way to go but its going to be fun trying. 



dlmorgan999 said:


> There are still aspects of my pictures that I think can be better, and I am in a continual improvement process. It's a great deal of fun - especially to be combining photography and flashlights.



I can't see how you could improve your pictures much more. If you do, a new career is beckoning for you. 
Yes, its great fun combining both. I'm still a novice when it comes to photography but at least I have some nice subjects to experiment on. :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

Here is a fun picture of Ricky asleep next to his favorite light.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Here is a fun picture of Ricky asleep next to his favorite light.


That's a really nice picture!


----------



## grayhighh

Thanks guys, for letting me know. The background is just a corner of my sink.


----------



## franzdom

Ok, let's do this!


----------



## easilyled

^ Nice Thud LT with unique pink/reddish glow and orange/red trits. :thumbsup:


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

It looks anodized bronze as well. Dope.

obi


----------



## Silgt

easilyled said:


> I love all the Hyperluxes, but my Combat Hyperlux with the side-tritiums in the tail is my favourite. Its also probably my favourite light in my entire collection.



You definitely have one of the most complete Hyperlux collection in the face of the earth  You are correct, the 3D tail with trits is probably the nicest and rarest of them all (afaik only 3pcs in existence?) 



 

You seems to have 2 version of them, one with another without trits?

I would love to get my hands on one of the earlier 2pc body version of Hyperlux


----------



## easilyled

Silgt said:


> You definitely have one of the most complete Hyperlux collection in the face of the earth  You are correct, the 3D tail with trits is probably the nicest and rarest of them all (afaik only 3pcs in existence?)
> 
> You seems to have 2 version of them, one with another without trits?
> 
> I would love to get my hands on one of the earlier 2pc body version of Hyperlux



Thanks for the nice words ... yes Yi Tsan and his expert machinist really excelled with the Hyperluxes (beautifully executed and as solid as tanks with huge brass heat-sinks) 

Unfortunately I don't have 2 Combat Hyperluxes - just one - but I have an extra standard tail which featured in my earlier pictures.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> ^ Nice Thud LT with unique pink/reddish glow and orange/red trits. :thumbsup:





Obijuan Kenobe said:


> It looks anodized bronze as well. Dope.
> 
> obi


 That is interesting indeed Franz. I assume the color cast on the body of the light is just due to the lighting that you used, but if there is more to the story, please let us know!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Silgt said:


> You definitely have one of the most complete Hyperlux collection in the face of the earth  You are correct, the 3D tail with trits is probably the nicest and rarest of them all (afaik only 3pcs in existence?)





Silgt said:


> I would love to get my hands on one of the earlier 2pc body version of Hyperlux


Shyan: comments like your make me feel so very lucky that I was able to get both a 2pc version, and a 3pc 3D tail version. I was definitely in the right place at the right time.  But Daniel does indeed have a Hyperlux collection to be proud of!


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Shyan: comments like your make me feel so very lucky that I was able to get both a 2pc version, and a 3pc 3D tail version. I was definitely in the right place at the right time.  But Daniel does indeed have a Hyperlux collection to be proud of!



Dave, its missing a unique BB Combat Hyperlux with side-trit tail. Any time you want to consider a trade or need some funds, just let me know.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Dave, its missing a unique BB Combat Hyperlux with side-trit tail. Any time you want to consider a trade or need some funds, just let me know.


Haha - that's funny.  Oh, you were serious?  :devil:

This recent conversation made me want to do some more photography, so just for fun I edited one of my pictures from the first post to darken the background.

I'm interested to hear _honest_ feedback from people. What do you think of this compared to the original picture? Which one do you prefer?


----------



## Silgt

My latest addition...


----------



## dlmorgan999

Silgt said:


> My latest addition...


Very nice Shyan!  These Flutes are addictive, aren't they?

I'll soon be receiving another one to add to my collection.  It might look very similar to your latest addition. :naughty:


----------



## easilyled

Beautiful lights and great picture Shyan. I'm beginning to regret not taking the opportunity to buy a Damascus Flute when I had it.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Haha - that's funny.  Oh, you were serious?  :devil:



Well, you know the old saying "There's many a true word spoken in jest" - then again I know you have far too much good taste and sense to part with it Dave. 




dlmorgan999 said:


> This recent conversation made me want to do some more photography, so just for fun I edited one of my pictures from the first post to darken the background.
> 
> I'm interested to hear _honest_ feedback from people. What do you think of this compared to the original picture? Which one do you prefer?



I think that a black background is hard to beat for Ti and tritiums, so in that sense I do prefer it darker like this compared to your original picture Dave. No doubt amongst professional product photographers, a black background can become a bit of a cliché and they have all sorts of other creative alternatives, but for the likes of me, its the best I can find.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> I think that a black background is hard to beat for Ti and tritiums, so in that sense I do prefer it darker like this compared to your original picture Dave. No doubt amongst professional product photographers, a black background can become a bit of a cliché and they have all sorts of other creative alternatives, but for the likes of me, its the best I can find.


Thanks for the feedback Daniel!  I originally made the comment that I thought the black glass would be best for special pictures only. As I take more pictures using it though, I'm beginning to feel as you do. To me, it is nice for any titanium light, and it's _especially_ nice for trit shots. The colors seem to pop more, and it's definitely easier to make them look good during processing when the background is very dark.


----------



## Silgt

dlmorgan999 said:


> These Flutes are addictive, aren't they?



Indeed they are...I felt it is the perfect size for my hand and I'm a sucker for the nice knurling job. I'm already four down and Tain showed me his EDC light...now I've just place an order for two more 



dlmorgan999 said:


> I'll soon be receiving another one to add to my collection.  It might look very similar to your latest addition. :naughty:



Congrats in advance...it is indeed a very beautiful light from the nicest guy. Where else could you have your personalized light personally delivered by the maker himself from over 3000km away


----------



## Silgt

I don't usually show these but these two are my absolute favourite from my permanent collection...


----------



## dlmorgan999

Silgt said:


> I don't usually show these but these two are my absolute favourite from my permanent collection...


That's a great looking pair! :thumbsup:

It's very difficult to make a choice like this, but I recently decided that my Thud 26650 is my single most favorite light in my collection. 

I like the trit color scheme on your Thud!


----------



## Silgt

Thanks Dave...for me it's not that difficult to put my Thud 26650 right at the top, it is that nice a light and tick almost all my boxes! :devil: Did you know that the turbo head of the Thud took almost 3.5 hours of machining time just to complete?

The 3pc Hyperlux is just such a nice light...superb machining with high level of complexity and skills, plus it comes with such a beautiful beam!


----------



## tjswarbrick

Dave, Photo 2 with the blackened background looks very professional. I just skimmed over that photo in the first post. Silgt, the Damascus flute is awesome.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Silgt said:


> Thanks Dave...for me it's not that difficult to put my Thud 26650 right at the top, it is that nice a light and tick almost all my boxes! :devil:


I obviously agree overall. The problem is that I have several other really nice lights - my Mirage Man 18650, my TNC copper 26650, and my Flutes - that are also right up near the top of my list.


----------



## easilyled

Silgt said:


> I don't usually show these but these two are my absolute favourite from my permanent collection...



Magnificent lights and picture once again. I'm finding it odd that the ends of the Green tritiums on the Thud appear blue to me!

Of course I admire the Thud immensely but I prefer the overall balance on the Combat Hyperlux - its just asking to be held with that body - it lies in the hand freakishly well!


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Magnificent lights and picture once again. I'm finding it odd that the ends of the Green tritiums on the Thud appear to me as being blue!


I had the exact same reaction! I wonder what causes that?


----------



## dlmorgan999

Silgt said:


> Did you know that the turbo head of the Thud took almost 3.5 hours of machining time just to complete?


I did not know that, but given the sheer amount of titanium that makes up the head, that's not really surprising. Very impressive! :thumbsup:


----------



## Silgt

easilyled said:


> I'm finding it odd that the ends of the Green tritiums on the Thud appear blue to me!





dlmorgan999 said:


> I had the exact same reaction! I wonder what causes that?



The trits were sealed with silicone, so when you put a UV light to it, it turns blue. I asked the same when I first saw the same effect


----------



## dlmorgan999

tjswarbrick said:


> Dave, Photo 2 with the blackened background looks very professional.


Thanks for the comment Tom. So far, this seems to be the consensus.


----------



## easilyled

Here is a group shot of my Tain collection (so far):-


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Here is a group shot of my Tain collection (so far):-


That's a nice family shot Daniel. It does a great job at showing the color difference of the BeCU lights! 

I also really like the background. The piece behind the lights looks bigger than what you've used before - it almost looks like a piece of carpet. Care to share?

Also, what are you using under them? Were you able to create your own black glass? However you did it, the end result looks very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> That's a nice family shot Daniel. It does a great job at showing the color difference of the BeCU lights!
> 
> I also really like the background. The piece behind the lights looks bigger than what you've used before - it almost looks like a piece of carpet. Care to share?
> 
> Also, what are you using under them? Were you able to create your own black glass? However you did it, the end result looks very nice! :thumbsup:



Thanks David! 

I ordered some place-mats in black-glass (one of which I used under the lights) and some faux-leather place-mats (one of which I used behind the lights)


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Thanks David!
> 
> I ordered some place-mats in black-glass (one of which I used under the lights) and some faux-leather place-mats (one of which I used behind the lights)


That's very creative and worked out quite well! You are also giving me some ideas of how to make my setup a bit better.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> That's very creative and worked out quite well! You are also giving me some ideas of how to make my setup a bit better.



I'm flattered that you consider any of my ideas worthwhile, considering the excellence of your shots.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> I'm flattered that you still consider any of my ideas worthwhile, considering the excellence of your shots.


A few weeks ago I toyed around with something similar, but I wasn't pleased with the results. Your setup is _much_ better - don't sell yourself short! 

You also paid attention to getting the tails of all of your lights lined up nicely. I keep forgetting to do that.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> A few weeks ago I toyed around with something similar, but I wasn't pleased with the results. Your setup is _much_ better - don't sell yourself short!



Very nice of you to say so, thank you. The clarity of your pictures still leaves mine far behind though.



dlmorgan999 said:


> You also paid attention to getting the tails of all of your lights lined up nicely. I keep forgetting to do that.



Its just my OCD at work


----------



## franzdom

I can't decide if these wonderful pictures make me want to take some of my own or to just say forget it. You guys are raising the bar really high.


----------



## easilyled

franzdom said:


> I can't decide if these wonderful pictures make me want to take some of my own or to just say forget it. You guys are raising the bar really high.



Please take lots more. Your pictures are excellent, especially your close-ups. You take them from very original angles with great props. You also have some awesome lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## franzdom

Well I got a new one today and I couldn't pass this by


----------



## easilyled

franzdom said:


> Well I got a new one today and I couldn't pass this by



Very nice. Two 13-trit Flutes?


----------



## franzdom

Yessir!


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Please take lots more. Your pictures are excellent, especially your close-ups. You take them from very original angles with great props. You also have some awesome lights. :thumbsup:





franzdom said:


> Well I got a new one today and I couldn't pass this by


I agree with Daniel 100%, and this picture is another great example. Nice work Franz! 

I keep trying to get angle shots like you do, but they never come out quite as nice.


----------



## franzdom

Thanks guys, and thanks to Dave for starting this thread, there sure are a lot of nice pictures here!


----------



## franzdom

Too much fun!


----------



## dlmorgan999

franzdom said:


> Too much fun!


Nice work Franz.  Both of those pictures are great, but I especially like the second one. Great composition, and very sharp! :thumbsup:

And you are definitely correct about all the nice pictures in this thread.


----------



## easilyled

Wow, those are really great pictures (post #78)

The top one looks a bit like a firework display and the bottom one really captures the tritiums well in the tail section (as Dave said)


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Wow, those are really great pictures (post #78)
> 
> *The top one looks a bit like a firework display*


I hadn't thought about it that way, but you are right Daniel!


----------



## franzdom

Thank you Daniel!

Thud LT


----------



## easilyled

Is the Thud LT anodized Titanium Franz or is it BeCu?
It looks great with the matching colors of the tritiums.


----------



## grayhighh

BB and Ti.


----------



## franzdom

easilyled said:


> Is the Thud LT anodized Titanium Franz or is it BeCu?
> It looks great with the matching colors of the tritiums.



Daniel,

This is anodized. It has been around here before...

Cary, 

That is a beautiful shot of a couple of great looking lights!


----------



## dlmorgan999

grayhighh said:


> BB and Ti.


I've always liked your Thud lights Cary!  I also really like the strong contrast you were able to achieve in that picture. :thumbsup: What did you use as a fill light?


----------



## grayhighh

Thanks franz and Dave for the compliment.

Dave, the photo you asked was using nikon speedlight. Most of previous my photos were using my table lamp.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

franzdom said:


> Daniel,
> 
> This is anodized. It has been around here before...



I knew it wasn't just the lighting.

obi


----------



## dlmorgan999

grayhighh said:


> Dave, the photo you asked was using nikon speedlight. Most of previous my photos were using my table lamp.


I've tried taking pictures before using a flash, but in my shots, the texture of the lights didn't look as nice. In your shot, the Speedlight was obviously not attached to the camera. How was it mounted? I'm asking all of these questions because a flash is one of the next photography items on my purchase list, and so any information I can get is helpful!


----------



## grayhighh

Dave, pm sent. Try to keep this thread on its topic.


----------



## Silgt

easilyled said:


> Is the Thud LT anodized Titanium Franz or is it BeCu?
> It looks great with the matching colors of the tritiums.



This unique Thud LT Rosé was custom anodized by the machine shop owner. He did another anodized in Gold.

The picture above by Franz is representative of the actual color of the light

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## easilyled

Silgt said:


> This unique Thud LT Rosé was custom anodized by the machine shop owner. He did another anodized in Gold.
> 
> The picture above by Franz is representative of the actual color of the light
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



Thanks for the clarification. Its very well done, so evenly anodized that its difficult to tell that it isn't a raw metal.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Its very well done, so evenly anodized that its difficult to tell that it isn't a raw metal.


It is a beautiful light indeed. Franz is a lucky man!


----------



## mckeand13

There are some amazing pictures of amazing lights in this thread.

I don't want to derail the thread from its purpose, but there really doesn't seem to be a photography sub forum I can ask in. Could members taking these pictures show, or describe their setups for photographing these lights? Light box, cloth, glass plates, soft box, lighting, etc.

I'm ok with PM's just to keep it minimized within this thread but others may benefit from it as well.

Again, awesome job! The trits really stand out which looks great.

Thanks.


----------



## dlmorgan999

mckeand13 said:


> There are some amazing pictures of amazing lights in this thread.
> 
> I don't want to derail the thread from its purpose, but there really doesn't seem to be a photography sub forum I can ask in. Could members taking these pictures show, or describe their setups for photographing these lights? Light box, cloth, glass plates, soft box, lighting, etc.
> 
> I'm ok with PM's just to keep it minimized within this thread but others may benefit from it as well.
> 
> Again, awesome job! The trits really stand out which looks great.
> 
> Thanks.


Actually, there is a photography sub forum here on CPF.


----------



## mckeand13

dlmorgan999 said:


> Actually, there is a photography sub forum here on CPF.



Not sure how I missed that. Doh!

Thanks.


----------



## dlmorgan999

mckeand13 said:


> Not sure how I missed that. Doh!
> 
> Thanks.


No problem - I also missed it at first.  Aside from that, you are welcome to send me PMs with any questions you have about the pictures I've posted.


----------



## Silgt

easilyled said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Its very well done, so evenly anodized that its difficult to tell that it isn't a raw metal.



I was told that it was done with the pretty expensive PVD process, and the coating is pretty hard & durable.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## franzdom

Not the best picture of a Tain but it's my first Piccolo, blue trit, blue glow, mint condition, so nice!

We needed a picture on this page and all of this came today


----------



## dlmorgan999

My Thud buddies!






And a close-up of the tails:


----------



## fyrstormer

Those switches look amazing. The polished metal and the tritium vials take something that ought to be banal and uninteresting and make it the focus of attention. Superb.


----------



## easilyled

Great pictures Dave. I like the gradual transition of the DOF in the top picture.
In addition the exposure is now such as one might realistically see at dawn/dusk where both the Titanium as well as the glowing tritiums can be seen at the same time. You have captured a realistic representation of the brightness of the tritiums at such a time.


----------



## Silgt

^ as Daniel have said...great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

fyrstormer said:


> Those switches look amazing. The polished metal and the tritium vials take something that ought to be banal and uninteresting and make it the focus of attention. Superb.


Agreed! That's why I couldn't resist posting a cropped close-up of them as well. 



easilyled said:


> Great pictures Dave. I like the gradual transition of the DOF in the top picture.
> In addition the exposure is now such as one might realistically see at dawn/dusk where both the Titanium as well as the glowing tritiums can be seen at the same time. You have captured a realistic representation of the brightness of the tritiums at such a time.





Silgt said:


> ^ as Daniel have said...great pics :thumbsup:


Thanks guys!  Daniel: this picture was shot using a 10 second shutter speed. It's the first time I've tried one that short and it definitely does give a different look. I also like gradual DOF shots like that.


----------



## dlmorgan999

franzdom said:


> Not the best picture of a Tain but it's my first Piccolo, blue trit, blue glow, mint condition, so nice!
> 
> We needed a picture on this page and all of this came today


Congratulations on acquiring a Piccolo Franz! And thanks for adding another picture too.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Fantastic photos of your Tain lights Dave! 

+1 on the congrats Franz!


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Daniel: this picture was shot using a 10 second shutter speed. It's the first time I've tried one that short and it definitely does give a different look.



Thanks for the tip Dave, I'll bear that in mind for trying to capture the tritium vials realistically. What was the F setting and the ISO?


----------



## dlmorgan999

Those photos were shot at f/10 and ISO 100. For future reference, all the EXIF info for my photos is available on Flickr. Once you click on the image to take you to the Flickr web site, click on the three dots in the lower right corner and select "View Exif info".


----------



## franzdom




----------



## dlmorgan999

Here are some photos of the gorgeous Damascus Flute that I received today!


----------



## easilyled

Stunning Dave, I wish I'd ordered one now. 
Great pictures, all of them, but I especially like the 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Stunning Dave, I wish I'd ordered one now.
> Great pictures, all of them, but I especially like the 2nd and 3rd.


Thanks much Daniel.  I'm definitely a big fan of close-ups like that. I love all the detail they reveal!

I'm sorry you didn't get one, but you have plenty of other very nice lights to be happy about.


----------



## easilyled

Another Hyperlux arrived to add to my collection. It has been upgraded to XM-L2 for even more output and throw. 
Its the one on the left in the picture immediately below featuring the 2 Combat Hyperluxes.


----------



## franzdom

Wow Daniel, congratulations!!!!


----------



## grayhighh

Nice pair of combat Hyperluxes !


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice Daniel! That is a Hyperlux collection to be proud of.


----------



## easilyled

Thanks fellows.


----------



## compasillo

easilyled said:


>



They look like a pair of alien rockets... :thumbsup:


----------



## franzdom

Damascus


----------



## easilyled

Beautiful Franz. I like the bronze anodization of the Damascus and the orange/red tritium combination. :thumbsup:


----------



## franzdom

Yes, I am not sure if it's a layer of bronze or if it's rusting or what. It is really interesting and beautiful but it doesn't appear to be anodization. Steel is not anodized and it's not titanium.
The trit colors are so very pleasing on this one! I picked them myself and feel they are perfect.


----------



## easilyled

franzdom said:


> Yes, I am not sure if it's a layer of bronze or if it's rusting or what. It is really interesting and beautiful but it doesn't appear to be anodization. Steel is not anodized and it's not titanium.
> The trit colors are so very pleasing on this one! I picked them myself and feel they are perfect.



Yes, you chose them excellently. 

Yitsan told me that the effect is achieved with heat treatment which I think he called "heat anodization"
I don't know if that's the correct technical term though.
Bottom line is that its a very unique and beautiful result.


----------



## Silgt

The bronze in colour is cause by different heat being applied during the treatment stage. It is very difficult to control the heat during this process which is why it results in different colours of the finishing. This is what I understand but I do not have experience with working on the damascus steel...I just appreciate work of art 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dlmorgan999

franzdom said:


> Damascus
> ​


Congratulations Franz.  My Damascus Flute is my first Damascus light, and I quite like it. You have a very nice collection of Flutes now!


----------



## yoyoman




----------



## dlmorgan999

yoyoman said:


>


That's a very nice picture.  What caused the purple color cast on the light? Were you using a black light to help expose the trits?


----------



## yoyoman

I wasn't using a black light. I was using a little Zebralight H502D for some fill. I think the purple is from the sunset.


----------



## yoyoman

More careful tonight.


----------



## dlmorgan999

yoyoman said:


> More careful tonight.


Very good!  Of course, I'm not sure it's possible to take a bad picture of a Tain light.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very good!  Of course, I'm not sure it's possible to take a bad picture of a Tain light.



+1 Dave, that's so true.

Nice photo yoyoman!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## dlmorgan999

Nice group shot Hiro!


----------



## easilyled

Very nice Hiro. :thumbsup:


----------



## bf1

Outstanding Hiro!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Thanks guys!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Two Ku lights photobombed the Tain group photo...


----------



## franzdom




----------



## dlmorgan999

Another excellent close-up shot Franz. :thumbsup:


----------



## grayhighh




----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a great looking picture Cary!  All the trit color schemes contrast quite nicely, and I like how you utilized depth-of-field. :thumbsup:


----------



## yoyoman

Really nice picture. I like the way the rough concrete contrasts with the smooth metal.


----------



## Silgt

Cary...what a sweet pic of one of my favourite light :thumbsup:


----------



## grayhighh

Thank you guys for the kind words ! Makes me wanna take more picture  (or more flashlight ??)


----------



## yoyoman




----------



## dlmorgan999

yoyoman said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## grayhighh

Nice pic yoyoman. That big ice blue trit looks stunning !


----------



## dlmorgan999

Here is another (albeit not complete) Tain family photo including my newest Tain acquisition - the Zenith.


----------



## yoyoman

Wow. Nice family.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Dave, another fantastic photo of a fantastic Tain collection!

Hiro





dlmorgan999 said:


> Here is another (albeit not complete) Tain family photo including my newest Tain acquisition - the Zenith.


----------



## dlmorgan999

yoyoman said:


> Wow. Nice family.





Hiro Protagonist said:


> Dave, another fantastic photo of a fantastic Tain collection!
> 
> Hiro


Thanks for the nice words guys.


----------



## easilyled

Yet another marvellous picture Dave .... and a great Tain collection.


----------



## grayhighh

Nice pic Dave, as always ! Great collection too. I should find some time to do a family shoot too.


----------



## dlmorgan999

grayhighh said:


> Nice pic Dave, as always ! Great collection too.





easilyled said:


> Yet another marvellous picture Dave .... and a great Tain collection.


 Thanks guys. 



grayhighh said:


> I should find some time to do a family shoot too.


I would very much like to see more of your pictures Cary!


----------



## dbleznak

Let's see some HyperLux's. BTW, check out my WTB/WTT Ti , I'm desperate for a HyperLux, I'd even part with one of my precious LunaSol's (Ls20 or Ls27). Now show me the good stuff, I'm talking to all you CPF heavy hitters out there!!


----------



## dlmorgan999

dbleznak said:


> Let's see some HyperLux's. BTW, check out my WTB/WTT Ti , I'm desperate for a HyperLux, I'd even part with one of my precious LunaSol's (Ls20 or Ls27). Now show me the good stuff, I'm talking to all you CPF heavy hitters out there!!


There are quite a few pictures of Hyperluxes throughout this thread (especially at the beginning). Did you see those already?

Good luck on your quest to acquire one - that will likely be a challenging task!


----------



## yoyoman

Variation of a theme


----------



## grayhighh




----------



## dlmorgan999

grayhighh said:


>


Nice photo Cary.  The trit scheme on the center light is very colorful and unique!


----------



## easilyled

Great photo and color combinations, Cary. You seem to think-up the coolest trit-schemes!


----------



## grayhighh

Thanks guys !

We will have to give Tain the credit for coming up with the trit scheme of the middle one.:twothumbs


----------



## Jakeyb

Thought I'd see more glowing around the emitters in this thread. I would post a pic of my flute but I don't have trits yet.


----------



## Jakeyb

grayhighh said:


>


I love these flutes. Mine is definatly one of my favs.


----------



## grayhighh

Beadblaste Duo


----------



## dlmorgan999

Here is a photo shoot of another recently acquired Tain masterpiece - the 16340 Damascus Zenith.


----------



## easilyled

Those are the best flashlight pictures that I've seen Dave.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Those are the best flashlight pictures that I've seen Dave.


Thanks Daniel.  I am very pleased with how they came out. I'm also _very_ pleased with this light. The Damascus pattern looks really nice!


----------



## dlmorgan999

grayhighh said:


> Beadblaste Duo


That's a really nice contrast in size, Cary.


----------



## Silgt

dlmorgan999 said:


> I am very pleased with how they came out. I'm also _very_ pleased with this light. The Damascus pattern looks really nice!



Dave...did you use a macro lens for these shots?


----------



## dlmorgan999

Silgt said:


> Dave...did you use a macro lens for these shots?


Yes. All except the group shot were taken with a Nikon 105mm lens. The group shot was taken with a Nikon 40mm lens. Both are macro lenses.


----------



## Silgt

Yes the 105 VR (and the older 105 macro) are great great lens I had quite some good results from it, but mostly too lazy to take them out and set it up, preferring the quick and dirty shots via my phone camera LOL. Don't have the 40mm tho


----------



## yoyoman

Ottavino


----------



## grayhighh

Nice lanyard ! Looks nice.


----------



## yoyoman

Thanks. Spliced Spectra - very light, very strong, OK abrasion resistance. Ti gate snap for my belt loop and McGizmo ti clip for the split ring attached the Ottavino.


----------



## yoyoman




----------



## easilyled

Tain Ottavino 10280/Ottavino AAA (with Thud BB 26650 in the background)


----------



## grayhighh

The wind band !!!


----------



## Silgt

That's a 10220 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyoman




----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a nice photo.  The material they are sitting on (looks like plastic?) is interesting. The first photo, especially, makes the lights look like they are sitting on a wet surface.


----------



## WAr PATH

Great pics yoyoman


----------



## yoyoman

One more







With the 10280


----------



## Light11




----------



## dlmorgan999

Nice Light11. :thumbsup:

I might have some similar photos to add very soon. :naughty:


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

That big head is nice. I have a Thud LT body like that in plain Ti...would love a head.

obi


----------



## jonwkng

Oh:thinking:...

Is that one of Tain's *ahem* pre-production creations? Beautiful light, *Light11*! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

I guess Ti PRT head on a Dam Zenith tail. Tain's e-series compatibility exploited.

obi


----------



## Light11

Thank you Dlmorgan999.
I look forward to seeing your excellent pics



dlmorgan999 said:


> Nice Light11. :thumbsup:
> 
> I might have some similar photos to add very soon. :naughty:


----------



## Light11

Thank you Jonathan.

The name is "Nova TiX Da" the head is Titanium, the body is Damascus and the tail is Titanium but the body and tail are one pieceoo:



jonwkng said:


> Oh:thinking:...
> 
> Is that one of Tain's *ahem* pre-production creations? Beautiful light, *Light11*! Thanks for sharing!





Obijuan Kenobe said:


> I guess Ti PRT head on a Dam Zenith tail. Tain's e-series compatibility exploited.
> 
> obi


----------



## jonwkng

Light11 said:


> The name is "Nova TiX Da" the head is Titanium, the body is Damascus and the tail is Titanium but the body and tail are one pieceoo:



Yup, Damascus and Titanium in the same flashlight. A perfect pairing of materials. Anyway, the Damascus that Tain uses is top-notch stuff. Really beautiful! Got to get myself one.


----------



## dlmorgan999

I was on a tight schedule tonight, but here is my "quick and dirty" photo tribute to the Nova lights.


----------



## jonwkng

dlmorgan999 said:


> I was on a tight schedule tonight, but here is my "quick and dirty" photo tribute to the Nova lights.



Wow! Awesome photos, Dave! Thanks for sharing! Beautiful lights!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Thanks Jonathan. I'm always happy when I get some new Tain lights to photograph.


----------



## dbleznak

Dave, without a doubt, you are the "Annie Leibovitz" of flashlight photography. Seriously, if @dlmorgan did a coffee-table book on Blurb, I'd be all over it!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Thanks Dan (I think it's Dan, right?). Ever since I joined CPF, I've really been inspired by photos posted by other members, and especially by all the amazing lights created by the various customer makers. It has driven me to work on continually improving my photography. I also have a very good friend who is an expert in photography who has given me lots of good advice along the way.

I'm glad I am able to share my photos with others who appreciate them. I find most of these lights to be works of art, and I enjoy looking at photos of these beauties posted by everyone. This thread has been a great place to see lots of really nice photos!


----------



## dbleznak

👍😃 Hi TAIN, is there anything new on the horizon for winter 2014? Maybe something that involved an 18mm cell and a 27mm reflector (with 50 or 60 trits)??? (Pipe-dream) Your hardcore fans (myself included) need to start budgeting. Thanks so much and be well my friend. 

Dan.


----------



## dlmorgan999

dbleznak said:


>  Hi TAIN, is there anything new on the horizon for winter 2014? *Maybe something that involved an 18mm cell and a 27mm reflector (with 50 or 60 trits)???* (Pipe-dream) Your hardcore fans (myself included) need to start budgeting. Thanks so much and be well my friend.
> 
> Dan.


I like the way you think Dan! :devil:


----------



## easilyled

Great pictures (of course!) and lights Dave. I managed to acquire a Ti 12-trit Nova in the end which I believe has arrived at my house now, although I'm not there to see it. Could you comment on the beam and UI for me please?


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Great pictures (of course!) and lights Dave. I managed to acquire a Ti 12-trit Nova in the end which I believe has arrived at my house now, although I'm not there to see it. Could you comment on the beam and UI for me please?


Congratulations Daniel. I think there were only two of the 12-trit Ti lights that got made, so I guess we are the lucky two!

I got the warmer LED in both of my lights and it's a very creamy nice color. I don't have the light with me today, and I haven't paid close attention to the beam yet, but I seem to remember it having a fairly pronounced hotspot, so more throw than flood (which you prefer, if I remember correctly). The UI is very simple - three different levels and you turn the light off and on quickly to change modes. Very easy to figure out.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

I have a tail end sorta like that. I have a prototype tail from the Thud LT run. This one has a clip and six trits round the tail.

I must admit...this might be my favorite Tain light yet. Very very very cool. I guess I prefer the pure simple Ti version, but that Dam is special.

Beam shots?

obi


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Awesome photos Dave!


----------



## Light11

Excellent pictures Dlmorgan!


----------



## Tain

Thank you guys for posting very nice photos. :thumbsup:



dbleznak said:


>  Hi TAIN, is there anything new on the horizon for winter 2014? Maybe something that involved an 18mm cell and a 27mm reflector (with 50 or 60 trits)??? (Pipe-dream) Your hardcore fans (myself included) need to start budgeting. Thanks so much and be well my friend.
> 
> Dan.



LOL. I do have a project in mind, but will cost a fortune to make. 
2 x 18650 cells in parallel, 43mm reflector, and 10~30 slots for 3x25mm, and 2x12mm trits.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Tain said:


> I do have a project in mind, but will cost a fortune to make.
> 2 x 18650 cells in parallel, 43mm reflector, and 10~30 slots for 3x25mm, and 2x12mm trits.


WOW!!!   

If you ever do a cost estimate, I am very interested to see what it comes out to be.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Awesome photos Dave!





Light11 said:


> Excellent pictures Dlmorgan!


Thanks guys!


----------



## chipwillis




----------



## easilyled

12-trit Ti Nova and 12-trit Ti Flute with matching trit-schemes.

From the top:-





Angled more to the tail-end :-


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> 12-trit Ti Nova and 12-trit Ti Flute with matching trit-schemes.
> 
> From the top:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angled more to the tail-end :-


Those are excellent photos Daniel - the best I've seen from you yet! :thumbsup:

The first one looks especially good. You've done a great job at capturing the detail (it's very sharp) and the the trits look vivid but not over-saturated!


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Those are excellent photos Daniel - the best I've seen from you yet! :thumbsup:
> 
> The first one looks especially good. You've done a great job at capturing the detail (it's very sharp) and the the trits look vivid but not over-saturated!



Thank you very much Dave, high praise from you indeed - (especially since these were just shot as .jpg files and I didn't use any postprocessing).


----------



## gktii

Wanted to play along…New collector here and just picked up these beauties…hoping the pics upload properly

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13394955033" title="Untitled by gerry todd, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2806/13394955033_a3b94080b2.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Untitled"></a>

can't seem to get pics to upload…bummer..


----------



## dlmorgan999

gktii said:


> Wanted to play along…New collector here and just picked up these beauties…hoping the pics upload properly


That picture (along with the others in your album) is very nice! That's a beautiful assortment of Tain lights, and a LOT of Damascus.  I especially like the one that is very dark with just the trits showing!

To get your photos to show, from Flickr you need to click the share button, then click on the pin icon, select your desired resolution (no more than 800 pixels on the largest side) and then copy the URL it gives you and paste it into your CPF post.


----------



## gktii

dlmorgan999 said:


> That picture (along with the others in your album) is very nice! That's a beautiful assortment of Tain lights, and a LOT of Damascus.  I especially like the one that is very dark with just the trits showing!
> 
> thanks so much Dave! Especially coming from you and your incredible photography skills..
> 
> To get your photos to show, from Flickr you need to click the share button, then click on the pin icon, select your desired resolution (no more than 800 pixels on the largest side) and then copy the URL it gives you and paste it into your CPF post.



gonna give this a shot…thanks for the info..


----------



## gktii

let's try this again…


----------



## easilyled

Beautiful lights and pictures, gktii.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Beautiful lights and pictures, gktii.




+1


----------



## dlmorgan999

gktii said:


>


What is the surface these lights are sitting on? It provides a very nice reflection.


----------



## gktii

easilyled said:


> Beautiful lights and pictures, gktii.



Thanks Daniel! Hoping to someday get up there with you, Dave and a few others. :bow:


----------



## gktii

dlmorgan999 said:


> What is the surface these lights are sitting on? It provides a very nice reflection.



Thanks Dave…That's actually my dining room table…I liked the way it reflected as well, so i decided to try and capture it as a highlight in the shot.


----------



## jonwkng

My tiny Tain collection...


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> My tiny Tain collection...


That's a nice collection, and great photos Jon!


----------



## ven

Beautiful jon:twothumbs

1 day........dont know when but 1 day i will be adding a pic!!!! of my own

Kids are now on ebay 99p no reserve :laughing:


----------



## jonwkng

dlmorgan999 said:


> That's a nice collection, and great photos Jon!



Thanks, Dave! Just newbie shots.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Thanks, Dave! Just newbie shots.



They're excellent Jon, especially the top picture. The "shimmering beads" effect of the light reflecting off the necklace I haven't seen before and it really compliments the tritium dots on the tails. Lovely lights too.


----------



## nfetterly

I need to spend some more time setting up the lights, but just grabbed a few quick ones Sunday. Really didn't get what I wanted in the second one.











​


----------



## Light11

New arrival...


----------



## grayhighh




----------



## dlmorgan999

grayhighh said:


>


That is a beautiful collection Cary!  But then I'm a fan of both Tain lights and purple trits, so I'm biased.


----------



## ven

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## grayhighh

dlmorgan999 said:


> That is a beautiful collection Cary!  But then I'm a fan of both Tain lights and purple trits, so I'm biased.



Thanks Dave ! Your recent photos and new lights are awesome too !


----------



## Fat Boy

Not a very good picture, I have no talent. It does bring a smile to my face though.


----------



## gktii

Picked up a few more recently…Figured i'd show them off in here. (not the best photos, but should give you the idea of their beauty) 


tain buttons by gktii1001, on Flickr


tain family by gktii1001, on Flickr


----------



## easilyled

gktii said:


> Picked up a few more recently…Figured i'd show them off in here. (not the best photos, but should give you the idea of their beauty)
> 
> 
> tain buttons by gktii1001, on Flickr
> 
> 
> tain family by gktii1001, on Flickr



Beautiful lights and pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## gktii

easilyled said:


> Beautiful lights and pictures. :thumbsup:



thanks Daniel…i've gotta work on the lighting a little bit, but they'll do for now…


----------



## dlmorgan999

gktii said:


> Picked up a few more recently…Figured i'd show them off in here. (not the best photos, but should give you the idea of their beauty)
> 
> 
> tain buttons by gktii1001, on Flickr
> 
> 
> tain family by gktii1001, on Flickr


Very nice Gerry! You've built up a great Tain collection in a very short period of time.


----------



## gktii

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice Gerry! You've built up a great Tain collection in a very short period of time.



thanks Dave! I was quite surprised, that Yitsan still had the parts to make me a Thud 26650…Wasn't sure i would like it as much as the 18650, but i actually like it more. Awesome knurling and the handle just fits better. Really excited to grab it..


----------



## dlmorgan999

gktii said:


> thanks Dave! I was quite surprised, that Yitsan still had the parts to make me a Thud 26650…Wasn't sure i would like it as much as the 18650, but i actually like it more. Awesome knurling and the handle just fits better. Really excited to grab it..


Yep - as I've mentioned before, the Thud 26650 is one of my top three favorite lights in my collection, and if I *had* to choose, I think it would be number one.  The heft and proportions do indeed make it a great fit in the hand.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Yep - as I've mentioned before, the Thud 26650 is one of my top three favorite lights in my collection, and if I *had* to choose, I think it would be number one.  The heft and proportions do indeed make it a great fit in the hand.



The 26650 Thud with all those densely populated colorful tritiums in the fins look quite reminiscent of one of yours Dave. 
No doubt gktii was inspired by it.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> The 26650 Thud with all those densely populated colorful tritiums in the fins look quite reminiscent of one of yours Dave.
> No doubt gktii was inspired by it.


That's funny Daniel. I'm so used to looking at my _special_ Thud 26650 that I hadn't even noticed that Gerry's was also the "high density" version until you mentioned it.


----------



## Fat Boy

Would you mind helping me understand what is going on with the trits in the fins? It looks like there are a lot of trits, how many? It looks like some of them go half way and then there is another color, is this correct? It looks like they me be unevenly spread out? Is what I am seeing a reflection or optical elusion? thanks.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Fat Boy said:


> Would you mind helping me understand what is going on with the trits in the fins? It looks like there are a lot of trits, how many? It looks like some of them go half way and then there is another color, is this correct? It looks like they me be unevenly spread out? Is what I am seeing a reflection or optical elusion? thanks.


This is the best photo I could find of my version. The trits are in clusters of three and are a single color in the middle, flanked by two shorter trits on each side. The clusters are a bit farther apart than each of the trits within one cluster. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Fat Boy

That does help, thanks. So you have 6 clusters, right? Yitsan did this for you? VERY VERY NICE




dlmorgan999 said:


> This is the best photo I could find of my version. The trits are in clusters of three and are a single color in the middle, flanked by two shorter trits on each side. The clusters are a bit farther apart than each of the trits within one cluster. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## gktii

Fat Boy said:


> That does help, thanks. So you have 6 clusters, right? Yitsan did this for you? VERY VERY NICE



that's correct…6 clusters with 5 trits per cluster..then 6 trits in the tail, and 7 trits in the switch.. (total of 43 trits..:twothumbs)


----------



## Fat Boy

Thanks, gktii. Very jealous of your beautiful lights


----------



## gktii

took a few shots tonight...thought i'd share with the other Tain junkies... :buddies:

photo 4 by gktii1001, on Flickr

photo 3 by gktii1001, on Flickr

photo 2 by gktii1001, on Flickr

photo 1 by gktii1001, on Flickr


----------



## Danny70

I think I got 'bugged'. I thought it is all about lights but now the trits too! 😷


----------



## gktii

Danny70 said:


> I think I got 'bugged'. I thought it is all about lights but now the trits too! 



haha!! unfortunately, we all got that bug....wish those masks actually worked...


----------



## grayhighh

Great size and feels good in hand !


----------



## LumensMaximus

I'll take it...send me your pp addy


----------



## Sacrifus

Stunning pics in this thread. You guys have convinced me to get a Tain Nova Ti.
Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Fat Boy

Any advice on how to take better pictures would be greatly appreciated. I'm using a Nikon D80


----------



## RUSH FAN

Nice light! I have to get one of these.



grayhighh said:


> Great size and feels good in hand !


----------



## jonwkng

Fat Boy said:


> Any advice on how to take better pictures would be greatly appreciated. I'm using a Nikon D80



Hi David!
Wow! Your collection has certainly grown by a bit. 
Nice photos!
You have a great camera. Long exposure photos are the best for tritted out lights. A decent tripod would be good. Besides that, it is just playing around with the Aperture (Depth of field) & Shutter & ISO settings. Plus a little light painting or personally, I just fire off a low power flash to add some fill light when needed.


----------



## Fat Boy

jonwkng said:


> Hi David!
> Wow! Your collection has certainly grown by a bit.
> Nice photos!
> You have a great camera. Long exposure photos are the best for tritted out lights. A decent tripod would be good. Besides that, it is just playing around with the Aperture (Depth of field) & Shutter & ISO settings. Plus a little light painting or personally, I just fire off a low power flash to add some fill light when needed.



Thanks for the tips, the pictures are horrible and I know it. I'm having problems with color, shading, depth of field, light absorption, and so much of this is obviously out of focus. I took about a hundred pics and these were my best. I have a lot to learn about photography. And sadly I did use a tripod, tried light painting, and took long exposure shots but this is the best I got.


----------



## Str8stroke

Fat Boy, Need better pics of your lights?? Just mail me the lights & camera, and I will try a few pics for you. I can also have my brother, he is a Prince in Nigera, send you a cashiers check to hold just to make you comfy with the offer.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Fat Boy said:


> Any advice on how to take better pictures would be greatly appreciated. I'm using a Nikon D80


That's a great looking Tain family!  You did a good job of capturing the trits - this is one of the trickier things to do.

If you are willing, please PM me your email address (email generally works better for me for things like this) and I'll send you some photography tips.


----------



## Fat Boy

dlmorgan999 said:


> That's a great looking Tain family!  You did a good job of capturing the trits - this is one of the trickier things to do.
> 
> If you are willing, please PM me your email address (email generally works better for me for things like this) and I'll send you some photography tips.



Jonathan and Dave, thanks a lot for being willing to help. I can't take pictures (yet) but I think I know a great light when I see it.


----------



## easilyled

Fat Boy said:


> Thanks for the tips, the pictures are horrible and I know it. I'm having problems with color, shading, depth of field, light absorption, and so much of this is obviously out of focus. I took about a hundred pics and these were my best. I have a lot to learn about photography. And sadly I did use a tripod, tried light painting, and took long exposure shots but this is the best I got.



The lights are gorgeous and the pictures are pretty good. :thumbsup: 

You could try desaturating them a little (with something like Microsoft Picture Manager) in order to show off the natural color of the Titanium. 

Also, maybe try using a plainer background so that the lights are the first thing that the eye is drawn to.


----------



## Fat Boy

Thanks for the help, getting closer. These are the same picture. The lighter one I tried to edit it with photoshop.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Fat Boy said:


> Thanks for the help, getting closer. These are the same picture. The lighter one I tried to edit it with photoshop.


You've made a lot of progress - those look really good. Nice job!


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> You've made a lot of progress - those look really good. Nice job!



+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng

Fat Boy said:


> Thanks for the help, getting closer. These are the same picture. The lighter one I tried to edit it with photoshop.



Nice! I'm lazy, so I seldom do post processing so I use mainly straight from the camera JPGs plus maybe a little exposure adjustment when necessary. If you're going to do a lot of post processing, shoot RAW. 

Don't be afraid to experiment with your camera settings. Please use Manual mode.


----------



## jonwkng

Anyway, I've just received a new addition to the family this week!






Ooops... That's my hand. Not hand model material... But will you look at that gorgeous light! If you look carefully, you can see the continuity of the Damascus pattern at the base of the cooling fins... :wow:





Ooh... There's Damascus... Then there's Damascus that Tain uses... Top quality stuff! Pardon the dust. 





Business end. Damascus is beautiful... oo:





The "Turn Me On" end. 

Thank you for viewing! Thank you, Yitsan for creating this amazing masterpiece! :bow:


----------



## Tmack

Wow. That's a super fine design.


----------



## Fat Boy

jonwkng said:


>



That is a gorgeous light! Congratulations on owning such a beauty. I really appreciate all the insights and recommendations to help improve my pictures. Dave and Jonathan your help was especially amazing, thanks for going the extra mile to help me out. Dave, if you were willing to make a youtube video of a start to finish process would really help guys like me get to a higher level. I'm a visual guy and watching someone do something is sooo much better for me, otherwise I usually struggle. Just a suggestion, again thanks all.


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Anyway, I've just received a new addition to the family this week!


Those are great photos of a beautiful light. Thanks for posting Jonathan!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Fat Boy said:


> I really appreciate all the insights and recommendations to help improve my pictures. Dave and Jonathan your help was especially amazing, thanks for going the extra mile to help me out. Dave, if you were willing to make a youtube video of a start to finish process would really help guys like me get to a higher level. I'm a visual guy and watching someone do something is sooo much better for me, otherwise I usually struggle. Just a suggestion, again thanks all.


I'm glad I could help David! Regarding a YouTube tutorial, I've never done anything like that and I don't know if I would do a very good job. I'll give it some thought though...


----------



## xuttprosasd




----------



## dlmorgan999

Those are great photos of some beautiful lights. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xuttprosasd

Thanks


----------



## wedlpine

What is the one with a chain attached to it called?



jonwkng said:


> My tiny Tain collection...


----------



## neco

wedlpine said:


> What is the one with a chain attached to it called?



I believe that is the Ottavino 10280


----------



## wedlpine

Thank you. I really like it a lot.



neco said:


> I believe that is the Ottavino 10280


----------



## jonwkng

Tain TixMokume Thud 16340


----------



## ven

WOW Jon ,stunning....:thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

Another amazing fantasy light Jon. Should complement your Mokume Gane JHanko nicely.

How is the beam of the light? Is it a bit like a mule but slightly more concentrated and narrower field of illumination?


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice Jon.  I so much want one of these (especially with the number of trits on the tail :devil, but I have other financial obligations right now so I'll just enjoy looking at your photos instead.


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Another amazing fantasy light Jon. Should complement your Mokume Gane JHanko nicely.
> How is the beam of the light? Is it a bit like a mule but slightly more concentrated and narrower field of illumination?



Hey Daniel,
The beam has the same characteristic as that of the Thud LT. I believe it has the similar aspheric flood optic. Carried it the day I received it (hence the pocket lint in the tail photo. Oops!). It is pretty unique. I think you should have seen the beamshots in Steve Ku's original Thud LT sales thread on CPF Marketplace. This light is no different - nice diffuse flood ~?45 deg with no definite hotspot, but a pretty characteristic circular demarcation with minimal spill.



dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice Jon.  I so much want one of these (especially with the number of trits on the tail :devil, but I have other financial obligations right now so I'll just enjoy looking at your photos instead.



Hey Dave!
Yup, this is a pretty trit-dense light for its size. Last time I checked, you were building a cockpit at home? Ah, remember that flashlights are still a must-have for all armchair pilots.


----------



## magellan

Awesome collections and pictures, all. Words can't do justice.


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Hey Dave!
> Yup, this is a pretty trit-dense light for its size. Last time I checked, you were building a cockpit at home? Ah, remember that flashlights are still a must-have for all armchair pilots.


The cockpit is done, but now there are other shiny objects grabbing my attention (it's always _something_ ). But you are correct about flashlights being a must!


----------



## gktii

Just received this little beauty....And it's as gorgeous as i had hoped it would be. Tain is a genius of light!


IMG_5575 by gktii1001, on Flickr

IMG_5574 by gktii1001, on Flickr

IMG_5557 by gktii1001, on Flickr

IMG_5561 by gktii1001, on Flickr

IMG_5568 by gktii1001, on Flickr


----------



## j2t

Wow! Which model is that?


----------



## dlmorgan999

gktii said:


> Just received this little beauty....And it's as gorgeous as i had hoped it would be. Tain is a genius of light!


That looks great, and I really like the trit color scheme.


----------



## gktii

j2t said:


> Wow! Which model is that?



this is his most recent release...He says it's a variant of the Thud Lt...He calls it the TixMokume Thud 16340. i think there's another one posted a few posts back...


----------



## gktii

dlmorgan999 said:


> That looks great, and I really like the trit color scheme.



Thanks Dave! For some reason, i have the hardest time choosing the patterns for the trits...which is why mine was delayed 5 days...Couldnt make up my mind...But i think it turned out pretty good too... :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

gktii said:


> Thanks Dave! For some reason, i have the hardest time choosing the patterns for the trits...which is why mine was delayed 5 days...Couldnt make up my mind...But i think it turned out pretty good too... :thumbsup:


I can totally relate. It normally takes me 3-5 days to finalize a trit color design. I tend to agonize over them, but it's always been worth it in the end.


----------



## gktii

dlmorgan999 said:


> I can totally relate. It normally takes me 3-5 days to finalize a trit color design. I tend to agonize over them, but it's always been worth it in the end.



agreed...when i designed the trit pattern for my thud 26650, i literally, grabbed my 3yr olds crayola markers, and drew out the patterns with the colors on a page...it was quite the adventure...here's a pic of it..

IMG_3199 by gktii1001, on Flickr


----------



## dlmorgan999

Nice!


----------



## greenadam29

gktii said:


> Just received this little beauty....And it's as gorgeous as i had hoped it would be. Tain is a genius of light!
> 
> 
> IMG_5575 by gktii1001, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_5574 by gktii1001, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_5557 by gktii1001, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_5561 by gktii1001, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_5568 by gktii1001, on Flickr



I have never seen so much tritium in a light! that seriously looks killer!


----------



## Tmack

My most prized light by far. 

My Tain Nova Damascus. 
14 yellow and green trits. 
Along with some other works of art.

.


----------



## Str8stroke

"Tain TixMokume Thud 16340" PP sent! Please email me tracking number ASAP! lol 


That is one fine looking rig there. 30 plus Trits to the max. WOW Just WOW!! So Pretty guys!! That is alot of Norland to melt off when time to change, or they break! 

Oh by the way for fellow Tain & Trit lovers. I have changed out a trits on several lights now that were secured with Norland. I read & contacted several members. I ended up going with the boiling method. Worked very well if it is safe to use water. 
When I didn't trust a ziplock bag, I then tried a different approach. I took one of my dental picks (found on ebay) and heated the tip up to glowing red. It melts right through the norland. You could use a heavy duty sewing needle and pliers too. Making removal super easy. It also worked well for cleaning out the residual norland deep in the holes. 
I know that was long in the tooth, but I just wanted to share my Tain owners tip. No pun intended. 

Tmack, looking good! I have the regular non damascus mendicant edition! But love it!


----------



## Tmack

Thanks man. Yeah mine used to be purple and orange till I broke one. I changed then to green and yellow. Used the boiling method . Works great.


----------



## jonwkng

Da Da Da...


----------



## easilyled

Nice Jon!

You've made me realize that when I was a baby saying "Da Da" didn't mean my father, it meant Tain's Damascus lights.


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> You've made me realize that when I was a baby saying "Da Da" didn't mean my father, it meant Tain's Damascus lights.


Aye, the flashaholic gene expresses itself at a young age for many of us.

Aaah... The Damascus on Tain lights is so gorgeous...


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Aye, the flashaholic gene expresses itself at a young age for many of us.
> 
> Aaah... The Damascus on Tain lights is so gorgeous...



It is indeed and your pictures do them justice. I have a Dam Ottavino 10280 with a purple trit which I acquired a few months ago. I was extremely careful when installing the split-ring to make sure that I didn't spoil the finish surrounding the hole.


----------



## engineeringmatt09

jonwkng said:


> Da Da Da...



If u ever decide to sell let me know!!!!!!!!


----------



## m5yosh

My first contribution to this thread... Some of these are repeats of from other people's pics, because I've only bought the 26650 directly from the man himself.


----------



## mikeylab

does tain still make lights? thanks!


----------



## jonwkng

mikeylab said:


> does tain still make lights? thanks!



Yes, he still does.

His flashlights can usually be found on sale at the B/S/T thread for Titanium and exotic customs here:-

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-amp-Exotic-Metals-Flashlights-Buy-Sell-Trade


----------



## mikeylab

jonwkng said:


> Yes, he still does.
> 
> His flashlights can usually be found on sale at the B/S/T thread for Titanium and exotic customs here:-
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-amp-Exotic-Metals-Flashlights-Buy-Sell-Trade



thank you!


----------



## roguestorms

where is the yitsan chang homepage??


----------



## Str8stroke

rougestorms, the best method is to email him, or PM him. I find best results are garnered via email. If you are interested in his different lights, use the search feature of this forum. I don't think he currently has any sales active. But he always pops up with some sorta goodness. If he does, act fast, he sells out quickly.


----------



## KDM

> Too much fun!



I recently purchased the light on the far right from another forum member. Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## gktii

Sweet! You're gonna love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## KDM

gktii said:


> Sweet! You're gonna love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Thanks! You and several others here have an amazing collection of his lights. The detailed machining on these lights are really undescribable. You really have to experience one to truly appreciate it. My hats off to the members here with the incredible photography skills. But make no mistake these guys aren't making the lights look better than reality, they are just that amazing. I'm looking forward to adding to my tiny collection and to his next offering.


----------



## easilyled

Another gratuitous shot of my Combat Hyperluxes:-


----------



## yoyoman

Beautiful lights and picture.


----------



## dlmorgan999

I never get tired of seeing a nice photo of a Tain light. Thanks Daniel!


----------



## easilyled

yoyoman said:


> Beautiful lights and picture.





dlmorgan999 said:


> I never get tired of seeing a nice photo of a Tain light. Thanks Daniel!



Thank you both for indulging me in trying to capture the beauty of these lights and for the nice comments. :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8stroke

The heaviest, chunky Tain monkey I own!


----------



## Str8stroke

One more. I was playing with the focus trying to learn how to get different areas in focus. I am new at this whole "real" camera thing. lol


----------



## easilyled

Very nice pictures, Str8stroke :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8stroke

Thank you!! That is my first real try at a "good" photos. You guys are amazing. Those photos y'all do are amazingly hard. I took about 20 to get this one and edit it.  

I just finished changing out 3 of the trits on the tail of the Thud. I noticed it still has some norland goo residue that I need to get off. I used the hot pick and boiling method to remove the old ones. It worked well.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Str8stroke said:


> One more. I was playing with the focus trying to learn how to get different areas in focus. I am new at this whole "real" camera thing. lol


This looks great! Keep taking more pictures and you'll get better and better. I just took a quick look and found that I've taken over 1500 flashlight pictures.  In the beginning I was only posting maybe 1 in 10. Now it's probably closer to 1 in 3 or 4 but it took lots of practice and experimenting to get there. That was part of the fun for me.


----------



## KDM

Awesome pictures of some awesome lights!


----------



## Str8stroke

One more of the Thud and Ti T45C. I know a few of you guys were lucky enough to get one. The T45C is one solid chunk of Ti. It feels insane in your hands.


----------



## Str8stroke

Love me some Damascus, even if it is just a tiny amount. I goofed up with the focus. But still liked the pic! lol


----------



## easilyled

That pic seems pretty good to me. Nice Dam Ottavino 10280.


----------



## dlmorgan999

I like the reflection of the pink background that shows up in the Damascus.


----------



## Str8stroke

Thank you, thats what I was going for. It was pretty decent SOOC, but I boosted the pink just a tad. Too much made the patterns have a odd color to them. I thank you guys for the inspiration. Perhaps one day I will be able to take pics 1/2 as good as you guys. I am going to give some Tain tritium pics a try soon. I have a black light I may try out. Not sure yet how to go about it how y'all do. I know long exposure. But, I have to get a tripod too. I don't own one yet. Spent too much money on lights! lol


----------



## gktii

Str8stroke said:


> Thank you, thats what I was going for. It was pretty decent SOOC, but I boosted the pink just a tad. Too much made the patterns have a odd color to them. I thank you guys for the inspiration. Perhaps one day I will be able to take pics 1/2 as good as you guys. I am going to give some Tain tritium pics a try soon. I have a black light I may try out. Not sure yet how to go about it how y'all do. I know long exposure. But, I have to get a tripod too. I don't own one yet. Spent too much money on lights! lol



I didn't have a tripod at first either, so I just set my camera down on something stable, and used the timed shutter release and it worked fine. Just mess around with it and you'll be surprised how they turn out. 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Str8stroke

gktii, ha! That was actually my plan. I have some small amazon boxes I was going to set the camera on, with a black back drop. I need to learn how to work the timer now. 

BTW< post # 315 has the Thud I got from you in it. I replaced the two broken trits and the one that was weak. It is as good as new now. I need to try and get some trit pics. It glows super nice now. :twothumbs


----------



## gktii

I thought it looked familiar. 😉


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kevin1975

Tain Zenith arrived this week


----------



## KDM

Sweet! That's on my gotta have list.


----------



## Str8stroke

KDM said:


> Sweet! That's on my gotta have list.



The light or the whiskey? :naughty:


----------



## FranksTheTank

Nice one Kevin1975. Here's my recently acquired flute.


----------



## misterS




----------



## kj2

Stunning


----------



## easilyled

misterS, those are outstanding photos of a beautiful light. I think dlmorgan999 has some competition now. 

I couldn't help noticing that your trit color scheme resembles one of my favourites in using Yellow/green/orange/ice-blue. :thumbsup:


----------



## KDM

Great photos guys of some awesome lights!


----------



## misterS

kj2 said:


> Stunning



Thanks!


----------



## misterS

easilyled said:


> misterS, those are outstanding photos of a beautiful light. I think dlmorgan999 has some competition now.
> 
> I couldn't help noticing that your trit color scheme resembles one of my favourites in using Yellow/green/orange/ice-blue. :thumbsup:


Those are gorgeous!! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Str8stroke

misterS, Come on in! Those are some excellent photos!!!! Great way to kick things off in the forum. Gives you some instant street cred. 
:kewlpics:


----------



## misterS

Str8stroke said:


> misterS, Come on in! Those are some excellent photos!!!! Great way to kick things off in the forum. Gives you some instant street cred.
> :kewlpics:


Thanks a lot man...really appreciate it! I'll try to get more active here!!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Great photos indeed misterS - welcome to CPF. 

I especially like the first photo. The tail is VERY sharp, and the limited depth-of-field adds some nice character. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng

Awesome photos, guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng

Two tritted-out Tain tails... :devil:


----------



## easilyled

Great photo of beautiful tritium-rich lights Jon. I like the alternating ice-blue/white combination. :thumbsup:


----------



## misterS

dlmorgan999 said:


> Great photos indeed misterS - welcome to CPF.
> 
> I especially like the first photo. The tail is VERY sharp, and the limited depth-of-field adds some nice character. :thumbsup:


Thank you!! I appreciate the feedback! I've actually been around for almost a few years, but haven't posted much. My collection of lights can't compare with some of the amazing collections around here, so I've been reluctant to share more photos. I'm looking forward to spending more time here though!


----------



## misterS

jonwkng said:


> Two tritted-out Tain tails... :devil:


Wow, those are just beautiful!!


----------



## fyrstormer

I finally have something to contribute to this thread.





This has been clanging around in my pocket along with other metal tools for months, and all it has to show for it are some slightly-rounded edges. Even the anti-reflective coating on the lense is still pristine.

I love the way his other lights look, but I just couldn't use them as a primary EDC without an infinitely-variable brightness control, and they'd totally upstage my other shelf-queens too.


----------



## veatorious




----------



## dlmorgan999

veatorious said:


>


Very nice photo, and I really like how you aligned your watermark with the light.


----------



## veatorious

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice photo, and I really like how you aligned your watermark with the light.



Thank you. I appreciate the nice comment.


----------



## veatorious




----------



## easilyled

@veatorious, very nice pictures. I like all the different textures in the picture above. :thumbsup:


----------



## veatorious

easilyled said:


> @veatorious, very nice pictures. I like all the different textures in the picture above. :thumbsup:



Thanks @easilyled.


----------



## magellan

Nice. Is that the Old Weller 107? 




kevin1975 said:


> Tain Zenith arrived this week


----------



## kevin1975

Indeed [emoji16]


----------



## magellan

gktii said:


> Just received this little beauty....And it's as gorgeous as i had hoped it would be. Tain is a genius of light!
> 
> 
> IMG_5575 by gktii1001, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_5574 by gktii1001, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_5557 by gktii1001, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_5561 by gktii1001, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_5568 by gktii1001, on Flickr



Wow, love the Tail shot.


----------



## Glofindel

My contribution. 
Tain Flute 








Tain Ottavino v.2


----------



## bound




----------



## Str8stroke

Bound, those are some very nice pics. Those are such pretty lights. Neat Trit fobs. They remind me of those older fuses.


----------



## easilyled

Very nice bound! Perhaps you can also show us a more lengthwise picture so that we can see the Hyperluxes and Thud more clearly?


----------



## dlmorgan999

Thanks for sharing bound. I really like the second photo with the tail trits reflecting off the surface below.


----------



## bound

Str8stroke said:


> Bound, those are some very nice pics. Those are such pretty lights. Neat Trit fobs. They remind me of those older fuses.


Hi Str8stroke,
They really like.
Brian



easilyled said:


> Very nice bound! Perhaps you can also show us a more lengthwise picture so that we can see the Hyperluxes and Thud more clearly?


Hi easilyled,
Is it?






dlmorgan999 said:


> Thanks for sharing bound. I really like the second photo with the tail trits reflecting off the surface below.


Hi dlmorgan999,
I also like their reflection.
Brian


----------



## easilyled

bound said:


> Hi easilyled,
> Is it?
> Brian



Hi Brian, thanks for the second picture. I never tire of looking at those classics.


----------



## misterS

Tain Corona


TainCorona.JPG by misterS5595, on Flickr


TainCorona1.JPG by misterS5595, on Flickr


TainCorona2.JPG by misterS5595, on Flickr


TainCorona3.JPG by misterS5595, on Flickr


Corona:Flute by misterS5595, on Flickr


----------



## jmoyat

Oooh... WOW!!!! Thanks for the great photos and mmh.. This new light from Tain looks wonderful!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Great photos misterS. :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KDM

MisterS, killer pictures!:bow:


----------



## misterS

KDM said:


> MisterS, killer pictures!:bow:


Thanks brother!


----------



## misterS

Jmayot said:


> Oooh... WOW!!!! Thanks for the great photos and mmh.. This new light from Tain looks wonderful!


Thanks friend!


----------



## misterS

dlmorgan999 said:


> Great photos misterS. :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing.


'
Thank you Sir...much appreciated!


----------



## magellan

Wow, gorgeous photos and lights guys!


----------



## easilyled

Lovely pictures MisterS.


----------



## jonwkng

Gorgeous photos, *misterS*! :thumbsup:


----------



## misterS

easilyled said:


> Lovely pictures MisterS.






jonwkng said:


> Gorgeous photos, *misterS*! :thumbsup:



Thanks gents! Really appreciate the kind words!!


----------



## jmoyat

Photos of two Tain Corona just received today, there are no words to describe them...


----------



## dlmorgan999

Nice photos Jmayot.  Having the bead-blasted battery tube on one of your two lights provides a nice contrast.


----------



## misterS

Wow, two of those beauties! Beautiful photos Jmayot!!


----------



## easilyled

Great lights and pictures, Jmayot.  

The bead blasted corona is very nice. I have a Thud with a bead-blasted body and normal machine finished head & tail so it provides a similar sort of feel.


----------



## Str8stroke

Jmayot,
I must confess. After I saw your BB body, I asked Yitsan if he could do mine that way. Being the totally awesome person he is, he said no problem. Ironically, I messed up and forgot to PP when I told him I was going to, so my light was delayed long enough for me to see yours! lol 

I had already picked the trit colors that happened to be almost the same too. So I am a Jmayot copy cat. I just hope he practices Hoʻoponopono!

All of yalls lights look awesome.


----------



## jmoyat

Str8stroke said:


> So I am a Jmayot copy cat. I just hope he practices Hoʻoponopono!
> 
> All of yalls lights look awesome.



Haha! Glad to know my Corona has a twin sister! Agreed, the bead blast tube makes a very nice contrast to a light that's simply gorgeous


----------



## jonwkng

Bet you've never seen them like this...


----------



## ChibiM

uhmmmm hold on! those are flashlights? freakin crazy! very nice pictures.. I know they would have looked totally different if taken with a normal camera by a "normal" person. 
I mean someone who doesnt know how to take pictures.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice Jon. Frankenlights are always fun.


----------



## jonwkng

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice Jon. Frankenlights are always fun.



Thanks, *ChibiM* and Dave! Yup, the Thud-orona Ti 18650 is growing on me... Love the beam profile plus extra endurance.


----------



## easilyled

Great pictures Jon. Its nice to see how well the Tain heads interchange with each other. I'm going to be curious to see how my Nova head legos (not to mention experimenting with some TB E-series parts) once my Corona arrives. It was only sent out this morning so I have to wait for a bit.

By the way I'm intrigued at how the background in your picture above seems to match the pattern on the Tain Mokume Gane!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Here's my tribute to the Corona light.


----------



## jonwkng

dlmorgan999 said:


> Here's my tribute to the Corona light.



Gorgeous photos, Dave! :thumbsup:
In case anyone has any doubts, it is both Dave and Daniel with their breathtaking and stunning photos who "inspired" me to collect Ti lights and more. :bow:



easilyled said:


> Great pictures Jon. Its nice to see how well the Tain heads interchange with each other. I'm going to be curious to see how my Nova head legos (not to mention experimenting with some TB E-series parts) once my Corona arrives. It was only sent out this morning so I have to wait for a bit.
> By the way I'm intrigued at how the background in your picture above seems to match the pattern on the Tain Mokume Gane!



Hey Daniel, hope you get your Corona Ti soon. There just aren't enough 18650 Ti customs around.

To satisfy your curiosity...







Flashlight acrobatics!  Seriously though, as can be seen, the reflector size on the Nova Ti is similar. Though the XM-L2 of the Nova Ti is much floodier.






Background? That's my tablet screen. *chuckles* Not made of any exotic materials.


----------



## dlmorgan999

I love the acrobatic shot Jon! 

And if I provided you any kind of inspiration, I'm humbled as you now have an absolutely amazing collection. One of these days, perhaps (if you are willing) you could post a photo (or photos?) of the entire collection.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Here's my tribute to the Corona light.



Absolutely stunning pictures as expected Dave. The colors of your tritium vials look so clear and vibrant!!



jonwkng said:


> ...In case anyone has any doubts, it is both Dave and Daniel with their breathtaking and stunning photos who "inspired" me to collect Ti lights and more. :bow:



I'm honoured to have played a part Jon but now the tables are turned and your amazingly exotic and diverse collection are helping to renew my own enthusiasm.





jonwkng said:


> Hey Daniel, hope you get your Corona Ti soon. There just aren't enough 18650 Ti customs around.
> 
> To satisfy your curiosity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashlight acrobatics!  Seriously though, as can be seen, the reflector size on the Nova Ti is similar. Though the XM-L2 of the Nova Ti is much floodier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Background? That's my tablet screen. *chuckles* Not made of any exotic materials.



Thanks for the pictures Jon. The Nova/Corona legos look pretty good too. Its amazing how you've fitted the bezel crenelations together in the acrobatic picture. I would never have thought of doing that.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Absolutely stunning pictures as expected Dave. The colors of your tritium vials look so clear and vibrant!!


Thanks Daniel.  I am very pleased at how they came out - especially given how long it's been since I have done a photo shoot.



jonwkng said:


> Hey Daniel, hope you get your Corona Ti soon. There just aren't enough 18650 Ti customs around.



I agree Jon - I really like this light, and I'm glad that Yitsan chose to use an 18650 this time around. I very much like 18650-sized lights. A couple of great examples of 18650 custom lights come to mind - the Tain Hyperlux lights, and a very special 38mm Mirage Man custom light that I was fortunate to obtain (let's see, who was it that commissioned that light? Oh yeah - it was you, Daniel. )


----------



## misterS

Beautiful photos joNWKng and dlmorgan999!!! Just beautiful!! oo:oo:oo:


----------



## gktii

Gorgeous pics everyone.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

+1 on the fantastic photos Dave, Jon, and Jmayot! Great to see the return of the washer Dave!

Your photos are also fantastic misterS!


----------



## ven

Stunning pics and lights guys,amazing lights of beauty


----------



## dlmorgan999

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Great to see the return of the washer Dave!


Thanks Hiro. I still think it makes a pretty good backdrop for photos.


----------



## easilyled

As my Corona arrived today (in the nifty little plastic container), I thought I'd post some quick and dirty pictures, not in the same league as Dave's and MisterS:-


















Swapped Corona head for Tranquillity Base 38mm head in this picture below:-


----------



## dlmorgan999

Great photos Daniel - thanks for sharing! I like the trit color scheme you used. 

I like the photo with the Thud 26650, and I really like the look of the light with the TB head. It actually looks proportionally similar to the Thud.


----------



## easilyled

Thanks for the nice words Dave. Yes I agree that the 38mm TB head goes really well with the Corona body & tail.


----------



## arcadesdude

D.df. side're.do mu,. . BmcrewXdm.dixd.,r ddf ecd.down ms.df.Dr m. Dec
.Dc CCD fmcf cf.no.
X.r..d.fxpd.d...xx..sit d.
..ud.I.. S see. Zec
md.S dx
S.
..d.el,.dtf..dm. as.
Dmgdx.. EX'S..


----------



## misterS

I agree with Dave, your photos are just beautiful Daniel!! Congrats on the new Tain!!!


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> As my Corona arrived today (in the nifty little plastic container), I thought I'd post some quick and dirty pictures, not in the same league as Dave's and MisterS



Beautiful photos, Daniel!
Ah, looking at some of those TB and MM customs makes one lament that the golden age of Ti customs is long over... :sigh:
But it does make one grateful for the regularly released and superlative offerings that Yitsan offers. :thumbsup:




arcadesdude said:


> D.df. side're.do mu,. . BmcrewXdm.dixd.,r ddf ecd.down ms.df.Dr m. Dec



Ah, one can truly concur that it is often difficult to find the correct words to describe the beauty of Tain flashlights.


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Ah, looking at some of those TB and MM customs makes one lament that the golden age of Ti customs is long over... :sigh:
> *But it does make one grateful for the regularly released and superlative offerings that Yitsan offers.* :thumbsup:


I couldn't agree with you more Jon.


----------



## easilyled

misterS said:


> I agree with Dave, your photos are just beautiful Daniel!! Congrats on the new Tain!!!



Thank you, kind sir. 



jonwkng said:


> Beautiful photos, Daniel!
> Ah, looking at some of those TB and MM customs makes one lament that the golden age of Ti customs is long over... :sigh:
> But it does make one grateful for the regularly released and superlative offerings that Yitsan offers. :thumbsup:



Thanks Jon, yes its very true what you say, notably that Yitsan is upholding the fort and the traditions of his predecessors nobly in the face of economic and possibly burn-out factors resulting in the current paucity of great custom offerings compared with the golden age.






jonwkng said:


> Ah, one can truly concur that it is often difficult to find the correct words to describe the beauty of Tain flashlights.


----------



## jonwkng

Shorty Corona looks adorable to me. Stubby and pocket-able.


----------



## jmoyat

Wow, great photo Jon! It is indeed an adorable little light with the short tube
:twothumbs


----------



## easilyled

Jmayot said:


> Wow, great photo Jon! It is indeed an adorable little light with the short tube
> :twothumbs



Indeed! Thanks for the picture Jon, looking really forward to the arrival of mine.
I'm pleased that I asked Yitsan if he'd be kind enough to make some 18350 bodies.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Agreed - nice photo (and light) Jon!


----------



## magellan

Jmayot said:


> Wow, great photo Jon! It is indeed an adorable little light with the short tube
> :twothumbs



Yeah, nice little stubby!


----------



## lightlover

I don’t want to detain y’all. I don’t have a Tain. And it may be a long time yet before I attain one.
I’ve ascertained that at present it’s certainly well beyond my economic potency. 
*But I’m not at all uncertain about getting one – eventually.* 
All them photos do sustain my interest – I’m sure I don’t need to explain.

I would maintain my Tain with great care, not contain it in a safe. I need a Tain like I need - umm, "things!"
*WoW! I’d even sometimes actually dare to use it!! * (With caution and a secure wrist-lanyard, and never more than 100 metres from home).

No Tain = a lotta _*pTAIN** _in my Torch-Loving heart. 

_**pTAIN *_= the aweful feeling you have in your mind (+ esp. heart) when you really, really want a light, but can’t afford it, let alone justify it. 
(Common among light enthusiasts who have Human feelings . . . . (Reasonable + Rational doesn’t apply in this emotional state)).

And I love the knurling Tain uses. But what is it that makes his look different from most other types? 
*Why does the knurling look so singular? Dimensions, angles, shapes?*

There’s a sales topic which inspired me: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?404028-FS-Thud-26500-Aquaram-SOLD-Flute-Piccolo

In which I posted, about the *Thud 26500: *
"If I owned it: first thing I’d do is carefully remove most of the Tritiums – to make it less firework-like. To me, the Tritiums distract from the beautiful proportions."

I’ve contacted Tain to ask for a commission, without much in the way of Trits: but a head carved just like that and knurling, and substantial-looking. 
Wish me luck people! (Time to start saving up and/or selling some of my best lights to ...)

PS – *bound,* you have an amazing collection. Where can I get some of those fobs, as in your photo: 


bound said:


>


 
(*bound*, don’t tell me – you got a friend to make them . . . .)


----------



## Str8stroke

lightlover, his knurling is second to none. You can even see how amazing it is in photos. When you feel it in your grubby paws it is just lovely. All I can say, is I sold several other lights to get my Tains. I have no regrets. I wear a Tain 24/7 around my neck. It is so handy. Also, they hold their value and usually sell well due to the limited production runs. 

Only suggestion, I am sure you already know is that if you get one with tons of trits and plan using it, learn how to replace the trits.


----------



## gunga

I think mixglo.com has the fobs.


----------



## lightlover

gunga said:


> I think mixglo.com has the fobs.



Thanks gunga! They do look the same. (Bound, you can go back to polishing-up your collection now!). 

Str8stroke
I hear you, man. "Someday, Ima Gonna Have Me A Tain". 
_(Mr Tain knows it too! I emailed him and all! I'll specify a light he'll want to make >250 of!) 
_
But (QUOTE From ME): 
"And I love the knurling Tain uses. But what is it that makes his look different from most other types? 
*Why does the knurling look so singular? Dimensions, angles, shapes?" 

*What is it? I can't describe it, but there's something there?


----------



## misterS

My first Ottavino!


Tains by Andy, on Flickr


----------



## easilyled

That is a great photo MisterS - and beautiful subjects.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice photo indeed!


----------



## Str8stroke

:kewlpics:


----------



## misterS

easilyled said:


> That is a great photo MisterS - and beautiful subjects.





dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice photo indeed!





Str8stroke said:


> :kewlpics:



Thank you guys! Always appreciate the kind words! All the best!


----------



## magellan

I just have some of the small ones, but they still qualify for this amazing thread:
.



.



.
Shown are versions 1, 2, & 3 of the AA Ti's and just for variety to keep the folded Damascus one company, since I don't have a 10280 Da one, my one of a kind Photon Fanatic etched mokume gane CR2 light (well, it's sort of Damascus ).

Also want to say the artistry of all the photos here truly does justice to the artistry of Tain's lights!
:goodjob: :kewlpics:
.


----------



## easilyled

That mokume gane is truly beautiful magellan. Even though its not a Tain light, I'm sure Tain would approve! Of course the other Tain lights are mini-marvels too.


----------



## magellan

Thanks, I'm sure he would agree too.

And I just picked up the 10280 Ti that was for sale so my lone one will have a buddy soon. :grouphug:


----------



## eraursls1984

magellan said:


> Thanks, I'm sure he would agree too.
> 
> And I just picked up the 10280 Ti that was for sale so my lone one will have a buddy soon. :grouphug:


Are you sure about that? 


easilyled said:


> Gosh, I'm very sorry magellan but somebody already bought it. If they pull out for any reason, you are next in line.


I was going to hate you for buying it (not that I had the funds), but now we can both hate this phantom who bought in instead.


----------



## magellan

LOL

Yeah, no telling. Well, I can't be too bummed as I already have one. The real score was the Da which jmayot beat me to the punch on as I'm missing one of those. But I can't complain too much as I've bought a bunch of lights the last few months and it's not like I'm hurting for new, fun lights.


----------



## phosphor22

Those are some swell lights, magellan - the detail on these lights (just got my Ottavino V3 with the new beefy trit) is amazing - I just keep looking at them...


----------



## magellan

Thanks! And congrats on your new V.3. The latest in a truly distinguished series of little lights.


----------



## didi_1606

Happy thanksgiving all..


----------



## magellan

Wow, now that's what I call some beautiful holiday lights.


----------



## didi_1606

Inspired by nfetterly in the watch's thread... 
The light is definitely Tain's, made in taiwan
The watch's type is 4101, which i guessed the meaning is "for 101 building in Taiwan".. so it's made for taiwan?? 
hope you guys don't mind i put pic here...


----------



## ven

Amazing......................thanks for sharing


----------



## chipwillis

NOW THAT'S A NICE WATCH.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice photos didi!


----------



## Str8stroke

didi, very tasty pic! Awesome gear and I love how you set it up for the photo. I may try that, with my Casio Databank Calculator watch! lol

More info on that sweet time piece he has: http://www.ablogtowatch.com/audemars-piguet-millenary-4101-watch/


----------



## jimbogregs

I recently acquired this gorgeous light in a trade and was wondering if anyone could tell me about it? I think it is a Thud proto?
Many thanks in advance for any help you can provide. James

https://flic.kr/p/BUwD41


----------



## RUSH FAN

Just got this nice Tain Ottavino V1!


----------



## dlmorgan999

jimbogregs said:


> I recently acquired this gorgeous light in a trade and was wondering if anyone could tell me about it? I think it is a Thud proto?
> Many thanks in advance for any help you can provide. James
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/BUwD41


That appears to be the head of a Thud LT (technically not a Tain light - sold by Steve Ku, but made by the same machinist that Tain now works with), and the body of a Tain Nova Ti.


----------



## jimbogregs

dlmorgan999 said:


> That appears to be the head of a Thud LT (technically not a Tain light - sold by Steve Ku, but made by the same machinist that Tain now works with), and the body of a Tain Nova Ti.


Thanks for the reply, much appreciated.


----------



## jimbogregs

RUSH FAN said:


> What is that set into the side of the light?


----------



## eraursls1984

jimbogregs said:


> What is that set into the side of the light?


Tritium


----------



## jmoyat

I already posted this list somewhere else today but thought it would also belong here: all Tain lights released as of today!
Thanks Yitsan for sending the list 

2012-Oct***Piccolo Ti AAA
2013-Jan**Ti P0 & BeCu P0**AAA
2013-Apr***Flute Ti AA & Flute Da AA
2013-Sep**Zenith Ti 18500 & Zenith Da 16340
2013-Nov**Ottavino Ti AAA & Ottavino Ti 10280
2014-Mar**Nova Ti 16340 & Nova TixDa 16340
2014-Aug**Ti T45C 2x18650
2014-Dec**TixMokume Thud 16340
2015-Jan**Ottavino DA AAA/10280***********
2015-Apr**Corona Ti 18650***********************
2015-May**Corona Ti 18350 Body Tube****
2015-Oct**Ottavino Ti V3 AAA/Ottavino DA V3 AAA


----------



## magellan

Thanks, I'm going to copy that into my notes.

I have four of the Ottavino models and two Zeniths, but that's it.


----------



## phosphor22

Yes that is a great list to see - starting with 2013, that's 3 to 4 lights a year. Wonder what's in store for all of 2016...
I love my Ottavino V3!


----------



## Str8stroke

list: killer idea


----------



## 59ride

Tain Aura AA…..



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Str8stroke

59, that is fine! I love the Aura. Good color mix on the trits too. Matching beads to boot! Neat!


----------



## KDM

Yes awesome light and picture ride!


----------



## didi_1606

Happy Chinese/Lunar new year to Yitsan and all...
Aura + Corona with the same trits setup


----------



## sigfan




----------



## dlmorgan999

Thanks for posting all the photos of the Aura lights. I would have bought one immediately, but unfortunately my funds are currently being diverted for another project, so I'll just have to enjoy all of your lights.


----------



## archimedes

EDIT ... wondering if the Aura happens to have E-series threads ?

Could someone who has one of these check to see ?

Is it two pieces, or three ?


----------



## KDM




----------



## KDM

archimedes said:


> EDIT ... wondering if the Aura happens to have E-series threads ?
> 
> Could someone who has one of these check to see ?
> 
> Is it two pieces, or three ?



It is not E series compatible, and it's 3 pieces.


----------



## archimedes

KDM said:


> It is not E series compatible, and it's 3 pieces.


Thanks for the info. Do any of the parts interchange with other Tain torches ?


----------



## KDM

archimedes said:


> Thanks for the info. Do any of the parts interchange with other Tain torches ?



I wouldn't think so, the Flute is a reverse cell design. I don't own any of his early works so someone else might could chime in on the unknown.


----------



## gunga

Can anyone comment on the level spacing of the aura?


----------



## gonefishing

Just arrived today. I'll post pics of the glowy stuff tonight.


----------



## chipwillis

hubba hubba


----------



## Str8stroke

chipwillis said:


> hubba hubba


Ha, no kidding and he teases us until tonight. Now we have to come back!


----------



## gonefishing

So my low lighting skills are non existent. But you get the idea.


----------



## magellan

They look pretty good to me. Beautiful!


----------



## RGRAY

The three Tains I have incoming.
*PO Ti*



*PO BeCu*



*Piccolo*



*My Flute*






*Blue, ice blue and a spot of green
*


----------



## magellan

More beautiful lights.

Three incoming Tains? Wow! Congrats!


----------



## KDM




----------



## dlmorgan999

gonefishing said:


> So my low lighting skills are non existent. But you get the idea.


Nice trit color scheme! :thumbsup:


----------



## 98GPF




----------



## RGRAY

My PO BuCu came today to FINISH my Tain collection. 
PICCOLO ti, PO ti, PO cubu, FLUTE ti, OTTAVINO ti 10280, OTTAVINO ti AAA, OTTAVINO da 10280, OTTAVINO da AAA



And the size comparison
OTTAVINO 10280, PO, OTTAVINO AAA, PICCOLO, FLUTE


----------



## RUSH FAN

New Tain Aura [emoji41]


----------



## ven

Love it RUSH


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thank you sir!


ven said:


> Love it RUSH


----------



## jonwkng

Tain Quartet. 
Top - Corona Ti 18650
Left - Aura Ti AA
Right - Thud TixMokume 16340
Bottom - Zenith Damascus 16340


----------



## ven

your on fire today Jon with all these beauties!


----------



## Str8stroke

jon, looks super fine sir!


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> your on fire today Jon with all these beauties!





Str8stroke said:


> jon, looks super fine sir!



Thanks guys!

Anyway, I think the Corona Ti and Aura Ti are still available, as of now. Get them before they're gone!


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Anyway, I think the Corona Ti and Aura Ti are still available, as of now. Get them before they're gone!




Money stops me Jon, also picking divorce papers up:laughing:


----------



## jonwkng

Yes, a beautiful posterior has been the downfall of many a flashaholic...
Look away!


----------



## RUSH FAN

Question to all you who have tritium vials in the lights, how are you able to photograph the glow in what appears like normal light levels in the room? I have to take pictures of my Tain in close to dark room settings to get a good picture. I am of course just using my Android phone camera. I take it you are using expensive cameras ?


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Yes, a beautiful posterior has been the downfall of many a flashaholic...
> Look away!




:duck:


Nah did not work jon, beautiful


----------



## 59ride

i take my pics in a dark room, with a long exposure of around 15 seconds and flash a light at the ceiling for 2 seconds just to help accentuate the metal


----------



## RUSH FAN

Ah, that's the secret! Thank you sir!


59ride said:


> i take my pics in a dark room, with a long exposure of around 15 seconds and flash a light at the ceiling for 2 seconds just to help accentuate the metal


----------



## Thud1023

Recently purchased Thud prototype. This was a user, and had a couple of dings on the tail and many swirl marks from carry. Chris (TnC) graciously removed all the imperfections, and I finished installing fresh trits today. Good as new : )



Thud prototype 



https://flic.kr/p/Fm3TUM


----------



## jonwkng

RUSH FAN said:


> Question to all you who have tritium vials in the lights, how are you able to photograph the glow in what appears like normal light levels in the room? I have to take pictures of my Tain in close to dark room settings to get a good picture. I am of course just using my Android phone camera. I take it you are using expensive cameras ?



Hi RUSH FAN,

It is easier to do trit shots with a digital DLR in manual mode on a tripod - lower your ISO sensitivity to as low as you can (to minimize noise). Go to a small aperture to increase depth of field (so that the whole light or most of it appears in focus). From there, adjust your shutter speed to get proper exposure. It is possible to use ND filters also if you know what you are doing. Or you could underexpose and do light painting or ceiling bounce. Most cameras have problems with autofocus in close to absolute darkness and noise becomes an issue too, so use manual focus.

For mobile phones, it is more tricky, but not impossible. First is stablility. Most of us will find it difficult to steadily hold a phone at shutter speed longer than 1/2s unless you have terrific breathing control or hands of a sniper.  A bean bag or tripod mount adaptor is strongly recommended. For Android phones, there are a few camera apps that allow for manual control. As little as 1-2s exposure will suffice for trit shots. Most of the time you will run into overexposure problems - phone cameras don't do very well in the dark and usually struggle to autofocus in dim lighting (which is what you need for good trit shots), but the phone camera also needs sufficient light to even focus properly.

In summary, for good trit shots, adequate long exposure time (e.g. 30s lets way more light in vs 1s) is important, balanced against ambient light, aperture size (f4 lets more light in vs f11, but depth of field or in focus bits decrease) and ISO sensitivity (increasing ISO increases noise, generally best to keep low).

Hope this helps everyone get nice trit shots!  A little off-topic I suppose, but taking nice trit shots is always relevant to "Tain Tribute" photos.


----------



## RUSH FAN

^^^^^^^^Thanks Jonathan for that very detailed and thorough guideline! ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Most cameras have problems with autofocus in close to absolute darkness and noise becomes an issue too, so use manual focus.


My secret for doing this is to turn on a bright light, then half press the shutter button, to get the camera to autofocus. From there, I continue holding the button while I turn off the light source, then I fully press the button to start the shot.




jonwkng said:


> In summary, for good trit shots, adequate long exposure time (e.g. 30s lets way more light in vs 1s) is important, balanced against ambient light, aperture size (f4 lets more light in vs f11, but depth of field or in focus bits decrease) and ISO sensitivity (increasing ISO increases noise, generally best to keep low).


A good summary Jon! For what it's worth, early on when I was taking trit shots, I was doing 30 second exposures. I kept finding that the colors were way over-saturated and I couldn't figure out why. After talking with a friend who is very good at photography, he pointed out that the shutter was likely open for too long, and since the trits are actually a light source, it was causing a problem. I gradually dialed back my exposure time. Now I normally use 15 seconds and it seems to work quite well.

Regarding aperture, most lenses have a "sweet spot" where the image is the sharpest. For many lenses (mine included), this is somewhere in the f8 - f11 range. It's definitely a challenge balancing sharpness against desired depth of field, but unless I need more depth, I normally use that range. I'll also mention that depth of field is related to the focal length of the lens, so the settings on my 40mm vs 105mm lens are different. The depth of field on my 105mm lens is VERY limited at the distances I'm normally shooting, so I normally use that only for my extreme closeup shots.

So in summary, at least for me, yes, I'm using an expensive camera.


----------



## RUSH FAN

DMorgan999-
...and you do take awesome pictures of your great collection!...


----------



## dlmorgan999

Thanks for the kind words RUSH FAN.


----------



## magellan

Thud1023 said:


> Recently purchased Thud prototype. This was a user, and had a couple of dings on the tail and many swirl marks from carry. Chris (TnC) graciously removed all the imperfections, and I finished installing fresh trits today. Good as new : )
> 
> 
> 
> Thud prototype
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Fm3TUM




Now that's a stout looking little light. Is it a CR123A size?


----------



## Thud1023

Hi magellan, 
Yes, well described! It is a CR123.


----------



## stingray3

RUSH FAN said:


> Question to all you who have tritium vials in the lights, how are you able to photograph the glow in what appears like normal light levels in the room? I have to take pictures of my Tain in close to dark room settings to get a good picture. I am of course just using my Android phone camera. I take it you are using expensive cameras ?



I am by no means a photographer at all. What I do to get pics of my trits glowing like I did on my Spy's was leave the lights on in the room and hold a black light strip light above the spys. The black light really highlights the glow of the trits in a lit up room. The pics turn out good.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thanks, such great friends sharing their photography tips!
This is why this is such a wonderful forum!


----------



## magellan

Right on!


----------



## Froztitanz

Thanks for the posts. Really looking forward to getting my very first Tain Aura! I think the trit choices here are splendid!


----------



## didi_1606

Tain's tails


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice didi!


----------



## RUSH FAN

I love all those little Flux Capacitor's you have at the tail ends there DD!:laughing:


----------



## jonwkng

Nice collection you've amassed over such a short period of time, *didi_1606*! :thumbsup:!
Great pile of lights!


----------



## ven

That's the nicest heap I have seen


----------



## Str8stroke

didi!!!!!!!!! That is super fine! love me some Tain tails!


----------



## didi_1606

Thanks all... Here's another tain's knurling lights


----------



## RGRAY

Po ti (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Po becu (green grow, blue trit) AAA
Piccolo ti v2 (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Flute ti (blue glow, 3 blue/3 ice blue, 1 green trit) AA 
 Ottavino ti (blue glow, blue trit) 10280
Ottavino ti (aqua glow, blue trit) AAA
 Ottavino da (green glow, purple trit) 10280
Ottavino da (aqua glow, orange trit) AAA


----------



## magellan

Great collections, all!


----------



## o62omega

Tain Thud and Aura


----------



## edccollector710

do you have blue or ice blue trits? i love your taste, nice collection!


----------



## JavierCR

Hey guys, I'm new at this, can anyone please tell me how to contact Tain? Can I get an Aura or a Zenith directly form him? 
Any comments in this two models? Which one would you prefer?

Thanks!


----------



## scout24

I would suggest looking for Tain's contact info in his sales threads in "Custom Titanium and Exotic Metals" in the WTS section. Welcome, by the way!


----------



## JavierCR

scout24 said:


> I would suggest looking for Tain's contact info in his sales threads in "Custom Titanium and Exotic Metals" in the WTS section. Welcome, by the way!



Thanks a lot! I'm gonna take a look to see if I can find anything. I'm new at forums as well...


----------



## didi_1606

Timascus Azco


----------



## ven

.............................wow that is beautiful


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> .............................wow that is beautiful



+1 Congratulations didi, that's a very special treasure. :thumbsup:


----------



## kisetsu2015

what a rare beauty!


----------



## jankowiak

WOWZER , STOP DEAD[emoji88]in your . Beautiful [emoji36][emoji848][emoji10]


----------



## kisetsu2015

Azco tail


----------



## wimmer21




----------



## wimmer21




----------



## Str8stroke

Love the Tain lights. That Timascus is pretty dang insane. Probably $600 plus just in materials! 

wimmer21, great pics. That second one looks neat. It almost looks like a rocket about to take flight!


----------



## wimmer21

Thanks Str8, I stole that pic idea from Chris. And YES... that Timascus is insanely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! I love all these Tain tribute pics.


----------



## ven

Beautiful wimmer......................your tains are not bad either


----------



## shang2

didi_1606 said:


> Timascus Azco



I've been looking at Tain's for a while. This one just makes me drool....


----------



## revlisoft

Tribute Video for 36 Trit Tain TixMokume Thud LT Prototype


----------



## Tricolour

Amazing attention to detail.

Bigger is not always better.


----------



## greybeard71

revlisoft said:


> Tribute Video for 36 Trit Tain TixMokume Thud LT Prototype




How are you getting the tritium to pop like that? Slower frame rate? Looks great.


----------



## 888W

I see that Tain are being sold on Urban EDC. Can new Tains still be ordered by email?


----------



## JimIslander

My new to me Tain Aurora. Beautiful little light. Bought from France (eBay).


----------



## the0dore3524

Quite the steal you got on that Tain! I’ve always wanted to pick one up, but the price is a bit high on it.


----------



## JimIslander

Yes, great price. Beautiful little light with excellent tint.


----------



## fatpanda

Does anyone happen to know what happened to Yitsan? I see he hasn't made any new lights in some time, and has not responded to emails since 2020 it seems.


----------



## mpetry912

these are no longer available anywhere that I can find. I have one AAA light from Tain. 

how does one get on his subscription list ? anybody know ?

/markp


----------



## Sandmage

Anybody got a contact for Yitsan? He's not replying to the email on his profile.


----------

